# A que frecuencia un tx cuelga una pc?



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola gente, en estos días me topé con un efecto bastante curioso. Estaba toqueteando la frecuencia de un transmisor de fm y la pc se colgó... incluso comenzó a hacer un beep code cuyo significado no encontré por ningun lado. Reinicié la pc y lo volvió a hacer... luego, con el tx apagado no hubo problema. (hasta ahí no habia considerado que podia se por el transmisor). Un par de horas mas tarde volvi a encender el transmisor y lo seguí toqueteando un poquito más... Ahora tenia dos computadoras encendidas en la misma mesa de trabajo y las dos se colgaron de la misma manera. Reinicio y seguian con el mismo problema, así que apague el transmisor y problema resuelto.

Resumiendo, me preguntaba a que frecuencia pasa esto o si tiene que ver con la potencia.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 24, 2008)

eso esta muy raro...no deberia pasar.... de que banda es el transmisor?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 26, 2008)

el transmisor supuestamente puede operar entre 5khz y 300mhz (solo girano un trimer... wow!). Pasa que al parecer nunca logré que enganche el pll... así que no tengo idea de cual es la frecuencia en la que está operando... no tengo frecuenciometro y a pesar de usar un receptor de fm como testigo, es posible que esa no sea la verdadera frecuencia de operación. También experimenté problemas con la televisión por cable: desde algunas rayas en las teles de los vecinos... hasta el corte del servicio... Todo prueba que es culpa del transmisor.

Pensaba en comprar un frecuenciometro... pero me preguntaba que tan util me sería... o algun otro instrumento... que me podes recomendar?


----------



## ciri (Sep 26, 2008)

vos armaste eso?..

que loco...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 26, 2008)

Difisil que el chancho vuele...

loco subi el circuito, yo lo comercializo, vos lo fabricas y nos llenamos de plata. 

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2008)

Me huele a armonicos y mas armonicos..! Tu problema es una sopa bien cargada de armonicos y que estas haciendo la prueba cerca de circuitos suceptibles al ambiente..!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 5, 2008)

Debe ser como dice anthony123... al parecer es porque estoy demasiado cerca de otros aparatos... ya son cinco las computadoras que me cuelga... con un poco mas de atención, pude descubrir que la señal se mete en el televisor incluso estando apagado... relacionado a las fuentes sonoras, me 'mutea' las consolas (probé con una gemini y una lux sound y con las dos hace lo mismo). A unos tres metros de distancia, esto ya no pasa.

Todo esto lo experimenté tambien con otro tx de calidad aparentemente reconocida.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2008)

Además, para que afecte de manera tan drastica a tantos tipos de electrodomesticos, el Tx de tener una potencia considerable (Unos 500 mW o mas calculo)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 5, 2008)

Entonces es cuestión de potencia y no de frecuencia? Uno de los transmisores es de 15 watts y el otro es de 40.


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 5, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Difisil que el chancho vuele...
> 
> loco subi el circuito, yo lo comercializo, vos lo fabricas y nos llenamos de plata.
> 
> Saludos




No tan dificil chee!..Hoy en dia todo es posible (Hasta que los puercos vuelen  )

Chee vos conoces bien mis diagramas y lo que mis dispositivos ocasionan sobre los TVs y demas electrodomesticos 

40W!..Epaa!...Es tanto cuestion de frecuencia como de potencia!
Tiene caja de Faraday?Eso prodria disminuir bastante el efecto de la F sobre los demas dispositivos

Un saludo!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2008)

uhhhh eso es mayor del limite que hablaba    ! Eso es muchoooO..! Con razon..! Esos Tx's tienen filtros a la salida? Que antena le estas montando? Que cable estas usando?.. Un armonico de ese Tx debe tener como 1W de potencia


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 6, 2008)

El modulador de uno de los equipos (150mw) tiene su cajita de faraday, pero no en la potencia, o sea que está expuesto... aunque los gabinetes son metálicos. El otro equipo no tiene estas jaulas entre sus etapas, pero tiene un buen gabinete.

De cualquier manera, asumo que es por la cercania y que a esa potencia, los armònicos tienen suficiente potencia como para afectar a otros aparatos... lo mismo pasa con el horno de µondas (afecta al teléfono inalámbrico, al celular, etc) pero a menos distancia... y es de 800w.

Si bien las sugerencias fueron de utilidad, la cuestión de este tema era conocer a que frecuencia (armónica o no) se afectan los aparatos de la manera descrita al comienzo.

Saludos,


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2008)

si te pones a sacar numeros..! Cae por entre 800 Mhz y 1,2 Ghz!


----------



## AZ81 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lo que tienes que hacer es un filtro Pi a la salida del transistor final para eliminar armonicos, y no interfieras al resto de aparatos.
Antonio


----------



## acussep (Oct 31, 2008)

Tenes que hacerte una tomografia computada de cuerpo entero a ver cuantos organos te cocinaste trabajando con esas potencias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2008)

yo creo que el cerebro ya está a punto... pero que tanto pueden hacer 40 watts? Digo, es que he metido turnos completos (hasta 12 horas) en cabina con equipos de mas de 1kw (cabinas de 2.5x1.5 metros). Veo que en muchas estaciones tienen los transmisores en una sala aparte, sin mucho transito, pero mas allá de la potencia, estamos hablando de vhf, tampoco es un horno de microondas...

Antonio, que clase de filtro es ese?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 31, 2008)

Es cierto..! Las moleculas de agua de tus organos deben estar mas debiles que un desnutrido    ..! Creo que deberias usar unos filtros bien agudillos para evitar ese problemon..! 

Con respecto a los filtros Pi he escuchado de ellos pero sin ningun detalle al respecto..!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 1, 2008)

Yo no conosco mucho de radio, es mas todabia no puedo hacer andar mi yaesu 1045, pero si estas en el tema, y tenes contacto con equipos tan grandes no tenes un "*palabra sensurada*" medidor de frecuencia, un analizador de spectro, o lo que fuera que se use para eso?

comprate un filtro de los que se usa para las fabricas, eso mata armonicos y lo que se cruse. Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 2, 2008)

En caso de usar un filtro paso bajo, cuanta menos potencia voy a tener? a donde va a parar la potencia de las frecuencias que suprime?

KARAPALIDA (o debería decir... MARITOOOOOOOOOOO ) Cual es ese filtro que usan las fábricas?

A lo tuyoooooooo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 2, 2008)

Tambien estoy considerando la compra de un watimetro, un frecuenciometro y un analizador de espectro, pero mi bolsillito me dice basta por ahora... asi que le voy a hacer caso al cocodrilo y voy a dejar la compra para el proximo año. Saben de algun interface para pc que haga de todos estos aparatos a la vez?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Tambien estoy considerando la compra de un watimetro, un frecuenciometro y un analizador de espectro, pero mi bolsillito me dice basta por ahora... asi que le voy a hacer caso al cocodrilo y voy a dejar la compra para el proximo año. Saben de algun interface para pc que haga de todos estos aparatos a la vez?



Las 2 primeras herramientas son muy accesibles (En internet las venden casi a precio de chatarra   ) pero con respecto al analizador de espectro si vas a tener que conseguir al menos 1000 USD (para uno de 150 Mhz)

Recuerda que se cumple la Ley de Anthony    :

_"A mayor frecuencia limite, mayor es el precio de los equipos empleados"_


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 2, 2008)

Un filtro Pi no es más que o dos bobinas con un condensador que va a masa en donde se conectan las dos (en el centro) o dos condensadores con una bobina en donde se conectan los dos. Calculas la frecuencia de resonancia para que tengas las menores perdidas en la frecuencia de trabajo y elimine los armonicos, todo lo que te quedara es la potencia efectiva radiada a la antena en la frecuencia fundamental.
Antonio.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

1000 dólares ehhh es un lujo, pero no está tan lejos de mi alcance... de cualquier manera, esa compra va a tener que esperar...

Lo del filtro, creo que ya se cual es. Solo que no lo conocía por ese nombre.


----------



## lsedr (Sep 5, 2010)

acussep dijo:


> Tenes que hacerte una tomografia computada de cuerpo entero a ver cuantos organos te cocinaste trabajando con esas potencias.



Si DG Glen revisate a ver mi hermano


----------



## Dano (Sep 5, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> Si DG Glen revisate a ver mi hermano




Este tema es del 2008


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 7, 2010)

será del 2008 pero podemos actualizar algo jeje hace un rato me compré un frecuencímetro  uno de esos baratos... un Sinometer VC2000. A un precio razonable considerando sus prestaciones (y las cosas raras que hace, aunque la mayoría de las soluciones estan en el manual... que loco no?)

analizador de espectro... esperame!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

¿Viste esto?
http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/wireless/appendixF.html#9

No lo armé ni lo probé. Sé que hay otro que está probado, muy similar a este que te paso y con un sintonizador de TV también. No encuentro la página ahora (después de una formateada perdí un montón de direcciones que tenía guardadas), si la llego a encontrar de nuevo te la paso.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 7, 2010)

i n t e r e s a n t  e . . .


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

Me alegro de que te guste el esquema 

Avisá si lo armás 
(el 18 nos contás las novedades)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 8, 2010)

ok! tengo lo que podría haber sido un tv nisato... por ahí se puede rescatar la cajita de rf.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 8, 2010)

Fijate...

Si querés tengo algún sintonizador al que se le partió el conector. Si te sirve, chiflá y vemos cómo te podés juntar con él.
El aparato anda, pero tiene el conector de la entrada roto (desaparecido). Sería cuestión de entrar con el cable directamente o de adaptarle otra ficha nueva.


Saludos


----------

